# سؤال الى من له خبرة بالهليكوبتر



## poly_73 (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اريد أن اسأل اخواني الأعزاء عن تصميم لطائرة الهليكوبتر و عن المروحة الخلفية الصغيرة الموجهة هل هي مرتبطة بالمحرك الرئيسي للطائرة ام لها محرك خاص بها أم ليس لها محرك وكيف يتم التحكم بها:1: و لكم جزيل الشكر.:78:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2009)

المروحة الامامية و الخلفية كلاهما موصلين ffuq عن طريقshaft+gear box

يعنى مفيش محرك تانى هو نفس المحرك بيحرك المروحة الامامية بعد كدة الحركة بتنقل للمروحة الخلفية بواسطةshaft


----------



## poly_73 (5 أغسطس 2009)

والله مشكور جزيل الشكر أخي أيمن حسن على مرورك وعلى الرد. لكن ادا كان ممكن تشرح لي معنى shaft و shaft+gear box :86: وهل سرعة المروحة الخلفية مختلفة عن سرعة الأمامية وهل المروحة الخلفية ثابتة أم متحركة مشكور على التعاون و الأفادة.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2009)

shaft= عمود
gearbox=صندوق التروس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2009)

الصورة دى هتفهمك اكتر


----------



## poly_73 (5 أغسطس 2009)

:20:مشكور أخي مهندس أيمن حسن على المساعدة وعلى المجهود الحلو ياعطيك العافية لكن اريد معرفة سرعة المروحة الخلفية يعني هل هي ثابتة أم متغيرة أم متساوية دائما مع سرعة المروحة الأمامية ؟ وماهو دور المروحة الخلفية وهل يمكن الأستغناء عنها أو لها بديل ؟ وهل هناك علاقات رياضية بين الوزن و قوة المحرك أو المروحة ..... يجب تحقيقها حتى يتسنى للهليكوبتر الأرتفاع؟ ولك مني أحلى تحية وشكر على المساعدة اطال الله عمرك.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2009)

هو انت بتدرس اية بس لو سمحت؟؟؟

فائدة المروحة الخلفية انها بتولد عزم معاكس للمروحة الاساسية(الامامية) و سرعتها بتبقى ثابتة و بتبقى عدد دورانها منسوب للمروحة الامامية بنسبة3:1 او 6:1

يعنى كل ما الامامية تلف لفة الخلفية تلف 3 او 6 لفات

و معنى دة ان مينفعش استغنى عن المروحة الخلفية لان من غيرها الهليكوبتر هتدور على طول و هتسقط

لازم يكون فية عزم معاكس للمروحة الامامية فى الاتجاة عشان يحصل اتزان

و الارتفاع و الجنوح بيحصل بقوة الرفعdrag force لما بتميل المروحة الامامية بتحصل حركة الجنوح او الارتفاع للهليكوبتر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2009)

الصورة دى توضح كيفية الحركة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2009)

و دة يوضح اهمية المروحة الخلفية


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي................................................................... ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## poly_73 (8 أغسطس 2009)

:28:الله ينورك أخي مهندس أيمن حسن مشكور على التعاون و الأفادة يعطيك العافية. لكن لو سمحت كم يساوي محور المروحة الخلفية بالمقارنة مع الامامية يعني حجمها بالمقارنة مع الامامية ؟ ولك مني أحلى تحية :20:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

> لكن لو سمحت كم يساوي محور المروحة الخلفية بالمقارنة مع الامامية يعني حجمها بالمقارنة مع الامامية ؟ ولك مني أحلى تحية



معنديش فكرة والله
..................


----------



## Optemistic (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندي أيمن، معلومات استفدت منها كثيرا...


----------



## poly_73 (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي مهندس أيمن حسن والله استفدت من معلوماتك الكثير يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أغسطس 2009)

الله يخليك,, شكرا

..................


----------



## ابوشوق77 (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يامهندس ايمن حسن


----------

